# Columbia, MO Maddie, smart, young gal.



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Another GSD from Columbia


















http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/pet1631885-ss.html

Maddie 
I need a home & someone to love me. 


Pet ID #: 861795-127937 


Shelter: Central Missouri Humane Society 

Phone: (573) 443-3893 201 
- Let 'em know you saw "Maddie" on 1-800-Save-A-Pet.com! 

Email: [email protected] 




Maddie's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Black - With Brown, Red, Golden, Orange Or Chestnut 

Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 



Maddie is: 
already spayed 
purebred 
good with dogs 
up to date with shots 



Maddie's story... 
1.5 years old. Spayed. Sweet, tolerant, intelligent girl.

Dogs are $100, which includes their spay or neuter, first round of shots (DHPP, bordatella, worming and rabies if applicable and heartworm test for those 6 months and older), and microchip.

Puppies under 4 months of age are $120.

Unfortunately, we cannot ship animals. If you live out of town and adopt you will need to provide your own transport. 


Act quickly to adopt Maddie. Pets at this shelter may be held for only a short time. 
Shelter: Central Missouri Humane Society 

Pet ID #: 861795-127937 


Contact: Laura Sullivan 

Phone: (573) 443-3893 201
- Let 'em know you saw "Maddie" on 1-800-Save-A-Pet.com! 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: http://www.cmhspets.org 

Address: 616 Big Bear Blvd 
Columbia , MO 
65202 

About Our Shelter... 
The Central Missouri Humane Society is a non-profit organization which was founded in 1943 to prevent cruelty to and suffering of animals. Each year, nearly 7,000 abandoned pets arrive at our Shelter, originating from 20 mid-Missouri counties. We have an excellent adoption program--come visit our pets and see if one might be your perfect match! Besides putting pets with people, CMHS also offers a wide variety of volunteer-driven services to the community, including visits to nursing homes and humane education programs.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am going to post her info up a couple of places. Lets see what we can do for this girl


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

bump again for this girl


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Have had someone email with me who is really interested.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer listed; what happened?


----------

